# lloydj shallow reef



## lloydj

Hey guys, I thought I would start a thread on my tank. Been on this forum for a long time now and had a few tanks, couple on here as well.

I started this project in Jan 2011 and just recently restarted a fresh start on stocking it with life. For the last 3 yrs I have just my 3 clownfish in there and the older 2 are approaching 7 yrs old.

Last year we started finshing our basement and this winter I am finishing the other half of it.

Been buying alot of up to date equipment and slowly stocking it.

I will throw up a couple pictures from the beginning to give you an idea of the setup.

Comments welcome!!

Dimensions are 72x18x12 = 67g Starfire Closed loop system

The beginning


----------



## lloydj

Building one of the sumps


----------



## fesso clown

sweet, tagging along, I love the long shallow set-up.


----------



## lloydj

fesso clown said:


> sweet, tagging along, I love the long shallow set-up.


Thanks Glad you stopped by


----------



## lloydj

plumbing mostly done


----------



## joeby97

Awesome tank size. I love long and shallow tanks. going to be very amazing.


----------



## kamal

Very cool dimensions

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## deeznutz

Welcome Lloyd! Looking good buddy!


----------



## lloydj

Thanks guys

I re arranged the Ro/Di as I was finishing the basement. Cleaned it up and organized.



I also finished up the semi auto SW change system which works awesome. I have a valve off of the closed loop so I turn my DC 600 onto feed mode which gives me a half an hour. I stir up the tank and turkey baste the rocks. open the valve and dump out almost half of the water out of the display which runs right to the furnace room floor drain. The top pail is Ro water and it is valved to fill the SW mix pail. I the turn the valve to return fresh SW back to the sump next to the return pump. Each water change is approx 30g

couple of pictures


----------



## lloydj

one side of the view is in our theater room and the other is in the area at the bottom of the stairs into the basement.

When all is wrapped up with the other side of the basement I am going to add an Oak ledge wit a couple bar type stools to sit and view the tank with my favorite beverage 
PAr 38's have been replaced with ATI T5 fixture
Here is a fts so far as of Feb. 2014

Sorry for the mess still renovating and blurry pics. lol





I have smoked acrylic with hinges to go over the top on both sides. Just have to get them put up


----------



## Patwa

nice work, bud! 

(I should really get started on my build thread...)


----------



## lloydj

Patwa said:


> nice work, bud!
> 
> (I should really get started on my build thread...)


Thanks Z A long road starting over. worth it though


----------



## kamal

That looks really nice

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydj

kamal said:


> That looks really nice
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


Thanks I appreciate the comments


----------



## lloydj

Thought it was time to set up the Libra doser. Been up and running about a week and parameters seem to be in check.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

love the posters!


----------



## lloydj

aquatic_expressions said:


> love the posters!


LMAO I was waiting for that and it came from you !!!! Dude we got to get together soooon!!


----------



## aquatic_expressions

It has been a long time I agree ... right now I'm currently between houses as I'm looking for a new place preferably aurora or a little more north... So I sleep in Aurora but my aquarium is in Vaughan lol...


----------



## Flexin5

aquatic_expressions said:


> love the posters!


+1!! tank is looking great too!


----------



## lloydj

couple of new additions from Mad Jelly Corals

RR Red Dragon



Mandarin Swag



A.Plana Crayola


Purple Plasma Acro



Still adjusting to the new lights.


----------



## deeznutz

Hey what are you using for your major 3 solutions? I don't; see your Kalk, how are you dosing that?

-dan


----------



## lloydj

2 part comes from BRS, been using it for years. If I happen to forget and run out I will use B-Ionic as back up.

Kalk I mix 2 tbsp to gallon and slow drip. I don't pay attention to PH just alk, ca and Mag mostly.

As the tank starts to regrow frags and corals added I am sure dose will increase. Now I dose 20 ml alk over night and 10 ml ca during day as well as 5 mg mag.
Surprised with new sps that's been added the ca dose hasn't increased to match alk.....


----------



## deeznutz

I see, I've always wanted to try the brs, but the shipping on the huge pails was too much. Maybe when youre ready for more we can split on a big batch of 2 part.

Have you looking into a kalk stirrer? Are you running a direct r/o line for you top offs?


----------



## lloydj

back a couple years ago if you remember I built that kalk reactor with acrylic tube and added it to ATO. I may build another one or just buy one eventually. 

I can go in with you on a buy next time for sure.

For now it just drips into the sump.

Yes my float valve is directly fed from pressure tank of feed from RO. I change float valve once a year regardless. I had a Kent one back sometime and it slowly filled with water and failed. Luckily I watch and saw the line on the sump was creeping up.

Now I buy the white cylinder type off ebay for 5 bucks.. same as the 15 dollar one sold online that some stores sell.


----------



## lloydj

Couple of new pics from yesterdays frag run.

cali blue tort



Jap tyree toad


----------



## deeznutz

I don't recall you doing that, but that's a good idea. Also good call on the float valves. I have a two stage electronic float. It's been pretty good for the last 5 year 

Cali tort and toad look killer.

-dan


----------



## lloydj

Thanks D. I also picked up some PPE palys from a member here. Everything is starting to come together.


----------



## deeznutz

No pictures, means it didn't happen.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Hey Lloyd when are you going to come see me for some frags 

J/k

The toadstool is pretty bright eh.


----------



## lloydj

deeznutz said:


> No pictures, means it didn't happen.


Actually forgot to snap a pic. Once it opened I couldnt figure out at first what was attached to it. After putting on my glasses lol I saw two single pulsing xenia which I thought was aptasia to be honest at first. Still though I will cut them off as I dont want that weed in my tank. Super nice frag though. The guy was very generous !

Will take a pic and post


----------



## lloydj

aquatic_expressions said:


> Hey Lloyd when are you going to come see me for some frags
> 
> J/k
> 
> The toadstool is pretty bright eh.


Soooon..... lol

Yes that stool is very nice and I am sure uncommon to a point. I hope it does well for everyone and aquacultures to be shared.

Pm me your #


----------



## Jaysan

lloydj said:


> Actually forgot to snap a pic. Once it opened I couldnt figure out at first what was attached to it. After putting on my glasses lol I saw two single pulsing xenia which I thought was aptasia to be honest at first. Still though I will cut them off as I dont want that weed in my tank. Super nice frag though. The guy was very generous !
> 
> Will take a pic and post


not Aptasia! haha 
I had some pulsing xenia floating around the tank, they probably attached itself to the frag xD

Sorry about that!


----------



## lloydj

No worries lol


----------



## lloydj




----------



## kamal

That looks really pretty

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic_expressions

The SPS on the top left above the overflow is that the super rare white blizzard albino dragon? lol j/k everything looks good lloyd!


----------



## lloydj

Man you got a good eye J. lmao

I bought two from SUM.. the one lasted 1 day and the other is the first pic above it is doing well... the other one didnt look good but worth the shot.. didn't spend enough to worry about it lol.

Two that are really showing progress are the purple plasma and red dragon. Now to go see Thang and pick up its brother green dragon this weekend


----------



## liz

Looks really good Lloyd!! Great job!


----------



## lloydj

liz said:


> Looks really good Lloyd!! Great job!


Thanks Liz much appreciated


----------



## lloydj

Couple of additions yesterday from meeting up with a couple reefers.

Picked up a beautiful colony of green dragon, teal with blue tip acro colony, some assorted green zoas, small frag of a sps frag with blue green colors starting to show and an amazing frag of Garfs purple bonsai.

Will take some pics once they settle.


----------



## deeznutz

Look good buddy. Keep the pics coming.

-dan


----------



## liz

Would love to see the pic of the green dragon frag! How big is it?


----------



## lloydj

Hi Liz,

Colony is approx 6 inches across and 4 inches tall. I was just giving it a couple days to adjust to my water and lights. As of last night it is starting to show some better color. Will post one for you.


----------



## lloydj

Green Dragon



Garf Purple Bonsai



Teal w Blue tip SPS


----------



## lloydj




----------



## liz

Awesome green dragon Lloyd! Great size!


----------



## deeznutz

Nice pieces man. 

I'm not sure if its me or if its just the way the picture was taken. But your mandarin swag looks like it's bleaching.

Be careful, don;t under estimate the power of T5!

-dan


----------



## lloydj

liz said:


> Awesome green dragon Lloyd! Great size!


Thanks......


----------



## lloydj

deeznutz said:


> Nice pieces man.
> 
> I'm not sure if its me or if its just the way the picture was taken. But your mandarin swag looks like it's bleaching.
> 
> Be careful, don;t under estimate the power of T5!
> 
> -dan


Just the pic.

It has a crazy green to it.

Thanks !!!!


----------



## lloydj

Little update.

Water perimeters are doing great. Everything is looking happy and growing very well. 

I stopped by my Buddy's place last night and got a couple more additions for the tank. Palmers Blue Milli, Tri color Valdi, forest fire digi, lime in the sky and a wicked green/yellow acro frag. Gonna arrange placement tonight and let them settle in. Thanks gtareef for some amazing additions.

Was looking into some actinic supplement and was thinking of ReefBrite Tech LED Strip Light 60" actinic

Any input on peoples experience with them would be appreciated.

Cheers !


----------



## lloydj

green acro



Forest fire digi



Pink Acans



Tri color Valida



Lime in the sky and Valida


----------



## aquatic_expressions

beautiful!


----------



## Patwa

lookin' good  ...you're moving fast....ill be playing major catchup when my tank finally cycles haha


----------



## TypeZERO

great looking tank lloyd! you really planned out this setup.


----------



## lloydj

Thanks guys, yeah after taking a break I got the frag bug again lol.

MJ Corals just to let you know the Crayola and purple plano have both doubled in size since I got a month ago I guess it was. Being so shallow of a tank and limited room, I am trying to arrange each frag so as they grow out they will not conflict with one another..... easier said than done... I have a few more sps on frag rack while I sort this arrangement out.... and then I just can't wait to see the mess I will be after frag fest on Sunday... guess I beeter get that frag tank built asap. Hopefully within a year the sand will be totally covered in acan colonies as well.

Z, I am sure your build will be stunning my friend.

I was one who wanted a Napa frag and seen you posted they are ready. Will get ahold of you for that soon. 

Cheers !


----------



## lloydj

Picked up some goodies at the frag fest. Doing a little rockscaping and will do a pic update when finished.


----------



## lloydj

Sunset Monti from MJC


----------



## lloydj

Acans from Unibob


----------



## lloydj

Tyree Undata from MJC


----------



## lloydj

Started a video log in case anyone wants to tag along. Like to record tanks growth rate and progress.

Rookie quality videos until I learn my Adobe Elements program lol


----------



## altcharacter

Lloyd, that sunset monti is either a morph or possibly another type? Sunset has green polyps but yours seems to have green and orange? Could be a morph I think...

This is my sunset that I picked up from Darryl. 
010 by relax142, on Flickr

I know when I put my sunset under LED's the green sometimes fades a bit but it's still green. Most of the time under LED's the orange tends to fade quite a bit.

I still love that undata though! I'll have to make a trip down to MJC to pick one up.

Did you stop by my booth Lloyd? I don't remember talking to you, there was like a thousand people there


----------



## aquatic_expressions

That undata is beautiful!


----------



## lloydj

aquatic_expressions said:


> That undata is beautiful!


Thanks J, love this piece.


----------



## thmh

Both sunset monti are from Dv , they change colour depending on the tank chemistry . When you first got yours Dave ,Dv had very low nutrients so it was pal and glowy. Now it has been in your tank it changed back to the normal colour , similar situation for Lloyd it will change back as it get use to his tank .


-Tony


----------



## lloydj

altcharacter said:


> Lloyd, that sunset monti is either a morph or possibly another type? Sunset has green polyps but yours seems to have green and orange? Could be a morph I think...


No it is Darryl V's piece, my color from phone is terrible I think. I double checked with Tony at MJC tonight and he confirmed. I have a buddy who is a photographer come over tonight and take some real pics. He will post em this weekend for me.

Was your table the one with the rescue corals. If so I did meet you. Pleasure

Cheers, Lloyd


----------



## lloydj

Lol, thanks Tony I was typing when you replied.


----------



## altcharacter

Yes that was my table with all the rescue corals!
No, I didn't mean to judge the piece itself as if it might be a false piece but rather a morph of what it was. All corals morph at some point and they become something else so you actually might have a piece that is doing that. Your piece is showing other colors than what should be a sunset mont. You actually might have something new that nobody has ever seen


----------



## conix67

Yeah, sunset can have both colors at the same time as well. 

Lloyd, I guess this is the tank you planned for a while! Very unique dimensions and looks very nice. It will be interesting once those frags grow to full size. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lloydj

conix67 said:


> Yeah, sunset can have both colors at the same time as well.
> 
> Lloyd, I guess this is the tank you planned for a while! Very unique dimensions and looks very nice. It will be interesting once those frags grow to full size. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks bud! Yes, I am very happy with the way things are coming together. Should look great when everything starts to grow in.
Thanks for stopping by


----------



## lloydj

Little picture update thanks to my buddy Deeznutz for his great camera work...

FTS April 17 2014





Cali tort





Tri color Valida



RR Teal acro /blue tip



More to come ...


----------



## TypeZERO

man lloyd, the full tank shot really makes the shallow tank look noice!


----------



## lloydj

TypeZERO said:


> man lloyd, the full tank shot really makes the shallow tank look noice!


Thanks, really happy with the progress so far.


----------



## lloydj

Few more pics

Purple plasma from MJC





Green dragon





Aussie Duncan



Flame tip



RR Red Dragon


----------



## KJSMSW

Wow.

Those colours really pop!

NICE.


----------



## conix67

Yes, very nice colors, very impressive. What's bulb combination?


----------



## lloydj

KJSMSW said:


> Wow.
> 
> Those colours really pop!
> 
> NICE.


Thanks !!!!


----------



## lloydj

conix67 said:


> Yes, very nice colors, very impressive. What's bulb combination?


Thank you, I am using 3 Blue Plus and 1 Purple plus ATI Bulbs


----------



## sig

beautiful tank and it is the time to go bigger 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## lloydj

sig said:


> beautiful tank and it is the time to go bigger


Thanks for stopping by Sig. Tank is built into wall on purpose. No upgrade.... yet .... lol


----------



## fesso clown

Then it's Time for a bigger wall. 
FTS looks sweet! Close ups are sewwt too but I am a FTS fan!


----------



## lloydj

Yes FTS are sweet for anyones tank.

I have a lot of people who see it think it is a lot more gallons than what it is. I guess it is deceiving.

Thanks for the comments !


----------



## lloydj

Another stunning piece to add to my monti collection.

Thanks Thang !


----------



## lloydj

weekly test results

Alk 8.0
Ca 450
Mg 1300
NO3 .5
PO4 .003
Temp 78
Salinity 1.025

Have seen some really good growth in some of the sps in the last couple of months and have been taking update pictures to record as time goes by. Going to try and figure out on my Photoshop Elements how to join two pictures side by side in the same photo for comparison.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

I'm presuming that 1450 for Calcium is a typo and you meant 450?

Your specimens look great! Keep the collection growing!


----------



## lloydj

oh... so that's why everything is growing so well 

Thanks I will fix that asap. lmao


----------



## lloydj

Just playing around with PS

I really need a camera


----------



## lloydj

Crayola plana


----------



## aquatic_expressions

The 1450 ppm of Calcium must be the secret! time to raise mine... that growth is insane.


----------



## lloydj

LOL Thanks

One more to show.

This one is one of my favorite


----------



## conix67

Wow! Those are some crazy growth in just a month. What's the secret?

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-F using Tapatalk


----------



## lloydj

I wish I knew the secret so I could bottle it and share. Lol


----------



## lloydj

Had an invite to go reef shopping this morning but had to turn it down as I had some equipment maintenance to attend to first.

Took a lunch break and SUM is only a 10 min. drive, stopped in to see what he had on sale this week.

Of course didn't leave without a bag or two.


3 new additions today.

I added a coral banded shrimp. A cleaner shrimp and a McCosker's Flasher Wrasse.

I already had a blood shrimp and adding the other two seemed fine.


----------



## lloydj

Such a nice day thought I would do a frag run.

Dropped in to see the boys at Mad Jelly Corals

Picked up 8 new sps frags for the tank.... I think until my frag tank is built I have to stop as I have run out of room. I added a nice shaped LR from the sump to mount the new additions.


----------



## noy

best part of setting up a tank - buying new livestock!


----------



## lloydj

Second time around for this tank as far as corals go. Better selection and wiser choices comeswith experience IMO. Costly ones mind you lol.

I am really pleased with my selections this time around and the growth from sps are outstanding, MJC's set up and frags are outstanding, between their hand picked selection and some classic DV corals, these guys are doing it right. I even saw a new stand built for a couple more tanks when I was there on Sunday.


----------



## thmh

Thanks For the shout out Lloyd !!! Iam so glad all the sps is taking off for you !!!


-Tony


----------



## deeznutz

Great growth man, if you frag them, they will grow

-dan


----------



## lloydj

deeznutz said:


> Great growth man, if you frag them, they will grow
> 
> -dan


No worries buddy, a few have your name on them already


----------



## lloydj

new guy in town


----------



## deeznutz

lloydj said:


> No worries buddy, a few have your name on them already


Woohoo! thanks buddy!


----------



## sig

lloydj said:


> new guy in town


seen this guy. beautiful and looks like the new boss of the tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx

wow, what a beautiful photo you captured of the wrasse! I wanted to keep a harem of these guys but Ken says that only males get imported  If you see any females please let me know!

sarah


----------



## lloydj

Jiinx said:


> wow, what a beautiful photo you captured of the wrasse! I wanted to keep a harem of these guys but Ken says that only males get imported  If you see any females please let me know!
> 
> sarah


Thanks !


----------



## Flexin5

I thought this was the tank when you told me that you had a 6ft shallow reef! haha looks great, next time i'm bringing frags to your place..lol


----------



## lloydj

Thanks buddy for the frags, gonna post pics soon. It was a pleasure to meet you and you have a beautiful tank to be proud of. I was very impressed !  You are welcome anytime here.

Cheers, Lloyd


----------



## lloydj

Some zoas and Palys from Fragtime


----------



## lloydj

Took a trip to a reefers place on the weekend in Guleph. Picked up a couple ORA Red Planet frags.

Have to take a couple update pics this weekend.


----------



## lloydj

So I have had this piece for about 2 months. It looked to be a Cali Blue Tort.

I also have a 4 inch frag from a different person that is Cali as well and holds it color and is growing well.

This piece though started out like this.



Now I gave Deeznutz an identical small colony of the same coral. We use the exact same lighting. After speaking to him last night I asked, How is that tort doing. He said " pretty good. not much growth and looks the same."

So I showed him this picture and he couldn't believe it. I told him the growth is incredible but the color has changed dramatically. For the better he said 

Any thoughts on this ....

Now picture same coral


----------



## aquatic_expressions

If it isn't bleaching, which I believe it is, you may want to run some Cuprisorb from seachem... Not saying you have copper or anything but a friend of mine who was using a turbo twist didn't realize the sleeve was stainless chinese steel and although he had amazing growth his colour was s**t. After running cuprisorb his corals started coming back.


----------



## lloydj

How can it be the only one bleaching though. Out of 40 other sps this is the only one that has changed lol. I do believe that lighting is playing a big factor here. Does it look happy? Yes. and it is growing just as well as any other coral in my tank. Copper? hmmm I don't think so as it is a newer house with all Pex lines. something to test though I guess. Thanks J.


----------



## aquatic_expressions

lloydj said:


> How can it be the only one bleaching though. Out of 40 other sps this is the only one that has changed lol. I do believe that lighting is playing a big factor here. Does it look happy? Yes. and it is growing just as well as any other coral in my tank. Copper? hmmm I don't think so as it is a newer house with all Pex lines. something to test though I guess. Thanks J.


You are using LED lighting? Well each LED is a point source light so potentially it could be bleaching. Every sps has different tolerance levels of light. I do think your sps is very healthy inregards to the growth and polyp extension but the coral does look bleached which could be light or even a lack of an element that really plays with the color blue. Again I don't think your tank has copper. I just wanted to provide an example that a friend of mine has went through and it wasn't copper just some sort of metal that was being leached from the oxidization of the stainless "chinese" steel which no one will know the actual alloy they use. Again throwing a bag of cuprisorb wouldn't harm the tank but you might want to look into dosing reef colors from Redsea. Red Sea makes some really easy to use color additives:
http://www.redseafish.com/coral-coloration-program/


----------



## lloydj

Using a ATI T5 fixture. I will look into the potassium dosing. Is there a way to test kit for potassium. I will have to search it out.

Thanks


----------



## aquatic_expressions

Yeah that link will show you redsea's test kits and additives. I really like Red Sea's test kits but for additives I strictly use AquaVitro  Plus Red Sea has really cool videos


----------



## lloydj

LOL BTW I just clicked that link,.... Thanks


----------



## aquatic_expressions

No Problem Lloyd! Watch the videos!


----------



## aquatic_expressions




----------



## rburns24

-
Salifert sells an accurate and easy to use potassium test kit
-


----------



## deeznutz

Hey man, doesn't look bleached to me. That coral is exhibiting colours close to the ice fire enchinata. Most likely the true coral colouring. Mine's still blue with brown, obviously not as nice.

As for dosing, I wouldn't change a thing. Changes to the tank can effect it in both good and bad ways. Just stick to what you have. Trust me, tinkering will only upset your tank.

I think your combo two part, carbon dosing and Kalk is a recipe for success!

Do you feed heavy?

-dan


----------



## lloydj

Heavy.... thats an understatement lol

each tip where a polyp comes out is ice blue so I dont know man it is happy like I said. Hopefully yours will become the same once your get your tank setup.

change scares me. Like D said, he has seen the progress so far and tinkering with stuff man put me in a bad position, especially with whats invested so far. I have seen my Red Dragon die off but that was my fault changing its location too many times. Actually a boring not so nice coral IMO lol
My green dragon on the other hand is stellar ! Amazing growth and killer blue tips accent the cream green colors.

thanks guys for the input here.

cheers, Lloyd


----------



## rburns24

-
Agree 100%. The green dragon is a much nicer looking coral.
-


----------



## lloydj

T G I F


----------



## lloydj

So..... Went for my Saturday morning frag run to see Long at MJC. Picked up a Red Convexa and a Limeade Nasuta. Think that does it for a bit for frags. Deeznutz bet me a frag I wasn't done but I never like to lose a bet so I guess I better stick to my word.... for now lol

Also added my Powder Blue and Mimic Tang that was in quarantine to my DT. So far they look happy and were munching on algae sheets in no time.


----------



## lloydj

FTS June 01 2014


----------



## conix67

Wow, that looks huge! Looking good Lloyd!


----------



## lloydj

conix67 said:


> Wow, that looks huge! Looking good Lloyd!


Thanks buddy


----------



## sig

you need bigger tank already. This is completely full 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## lloydj

sig said:


> you need bigger tank already. This is completely full


Thank you my friend.

I have your power head whenever you are ready. Let me know 

Cyano gone....... I found the cure. Just keep adding corals until it has no room to grow


----------



## PaulF757

That's a beautiful tank,


----------



## lloydj

PaulF757 said:


> That's a beautiful tank,


Thanks !


----------



## lloydj

*T G I F *

I know I am a day late.


----------



## lloydj

Happy Father's Day


----------



## lloydj




----------



## lloydj




----------



## fesso clown

^^^^
What a character!


----------



## lloydj

Yes, Love how he perches and stares around at everyone


----------



## verano

Love your tank


----------



## lloydj

verano said:


> love your tank


thanks !!!!


----------



## PaulF757

Very jealous of your tank. Looks awesome, keep em coming.


----------



## disman_ca

What is the name of the green coral?


----------



## lloydj

PaulF757 said:


> Very jealous of your tank. Looks awesome, keep em coming.


Thanks Paul


----------



## lloydj

disman_ca said:


> What is the name of the green coral?


Green Nepthea


----------



## Patwa

where you at, Lloyd? any update? hope the tank is doing well


----------



## deeznutz

Llyod's a seasonal guy with work, so he'll be here in a week or so


----------



## lloydj

Someone looking for me lol

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

better late than never Lloyd...


----------



## lloydj

Nice to see a lot of familiar names still addicted 😁

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------

